
Ask HN: How do you sell at a conference without booth? - toyg
After years as consultant&#x2F;developer, I started my own company less than 2 years ago. I now find myself alone at some big conference for the next couple of days, supposedly to get people interested into my services, but I could not afford a booth. How do I go about it...?
======
atlasunshrugged
If the conference has an app or some sort of attendee list I would take the
time to go through it and ping everyone who you think could be a potential
client and set up a time to meet. When I go to a conference I pretty rarely
actually go to the talks, I mostly am meeting people I set meetings up with
beforehand or going to the networking bits.

